# Derbi electric race bike



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

A blog from one of the engineers:
http://www.efmotion.com/

more here:
http://plugbike.com/2009/12/15/derbi-gpr-ev-electric-in-development/
and here:
http://www.asphaltandrubber.com/news/derbi-gpr-ev-geared-shock-competition/http://images.google.com/imgres?img...s?q=derbi+electric&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1


----------

